# Hacktivist rap/prog/djent/metal(I don't like djent at all, but this is pretty cool)



## SenorDingDong (Jan 26, 2012)

As the thread title says, I really don't enjoy this new wave of metal; but I find this pretty cool.


----------



## DLG (Jan 26, 2012)

the end is nigh


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 26, 2012)

These guys have some balls to mix rap and djent...but they do it perfectly.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 26, 2012)

I freaking love Hacktivist.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 26, 2012)

djent linkin park?

UGH


----------



## Winspear (Jan 26, 2012)

I love both these styles of music. This fits very very well haha but somehow doesn't sit _quite_ right with me. Brilliant song though!

Got it - it's the fact that they are British. I can _never_ take British rap seriously.


----------



## kerska (Jan 26, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> djent linkin park?
> 
> UGH


 
That's exactly what I thought. Or a djent P.O.D.


----------



## 1337 (Jan 26, 2012)

Better than I was expecting. Better than dubcore or w/e they are calling it.


----------



## DLG (Jan 26, 2012)

actually the rapping is more UK grime sounding than US rap. 

the cadence is distinctly grime influenced most of the time. 

Still an atrocious combination for my personal tastes, though


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 26, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> As the thread title says, I really don't enjoy this new wave of metal; but I find this pretty cool.




Actually I don't really like rap at all,

But I do like Public Enemy ( cause Chuck D is the shit) , Cypress hill, NWA and RAge Against the machine.
That's about as much rap as I like , But I must say this is really bad ass. ahhah


I gotta feeling this is going to spawn a lot of "copy-cats "
lol maybe nu metal will make a comback and it will be " nu Djent" instead.
And maybe Meshuggah Will start touring with Wu tang clan, And tesseract Releases a song featuring Chuck D.... lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2012)

They're like a less techhy, more rap-based version of Monuments, which I'm very cool with. Love both of the tracks I've heard so far. The guitarist used to be in Heart of a Coward.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah mate, I don't like british Rap but I really don't think there can be many parallels drawn with US Rap music since UK rap isn't really hip-hop but is more poppy/dancy. Not so much of the slow tempo stuff with the obnoxious monotone bass that you get in US hip hop (which I bloody despise)


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 26, 2012)

These guys caught my attention a while back, I love what they're doing. Very refreshing.


----------



## DLG (Jan 26, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> yeah mate, I don't like british Rap but I really don't think there can be many parallels drawn with US Rap music since UK rap isn't really hip-hop but is more poppy/dancy. Not so much of the slow tempo stuff with the obnoxious monotone bass that you get in US hip hop (which I bloody despise)



UK hip hop that tries to be like US hip hop is terrible, but grime is great. it's definitely not poppy, the good stuff is really dark and gutter. 

It's influenced by a combination of US hip hop and UK styles like garage, along with lots of influences from Barbados and Jamaica where a lot of the inner city black people in the UK come from.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey at least they're using real instruments. If I had to listen to rap it would be this instead of the MPC2000 generated stuff that's out there.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really dig the grooves but I can't get into the vocals, I respect that they are doing something different and maybe within time I can get into them as a whole.


----------



## The Beard (Jan 26, 2012)

This reminds me a bit of Monuments but the vocals are actually listenable. I despised Monuments' vocals, so much. I was actually happy when I heard the vocalists left. 
Come at me.


----------



## NickDowe (Jan 26, 2012)

i was getting into it til the chubby emo guy appeared and ruined everything with his week ass hook


----------



## The Beard (Jan 26, 2012)

NickDowe said:


> i was getting into it til the chubby emo guy appeared and ruined everything with his week ass hook



If i'm not mistaken, I think he's the guitarist playing the LTD as well


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2012)

This had the potential to be so bad... worse than Abandon All Ships even, but they put it together really well. Rap and groovy metal get along great (imo) and these guys have some decent riffs backing it up. I really like it.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 27, 2012)

the vocals need to come up a bit and it's perfect.


also..a lot of the times they make me want to listen to Vildjharta


----------



## Somnium (Jan 27, 2012)

stc423 said:


> This reminds me a bit of Monuments but the vocals are actually listenable. I despised Monuments' vocals, so much. I was actually happy when I heard the vocalists left.
> Come at me.



Yeah lol, Neema and Greg(?) are fucking terrible.


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 27, 2012)

wow I came in expecting to really despise this, but I like it. I feel dirty sayin it but hey what can I say its interesting. Id like to see some harsh vocals though, think Encased in Ice by After the Burial style harsh vocals. I think thatd really work great here.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 27, 2012)

4 mins onwards is total win!!!! Didn't really like the rest


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, please.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2012)

ironically i just saw this video about an hour. Its definitely something new, and they took a shot in the dark about it. Im not one for rap, but this was very appealing to me


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 28, 2012)

I dig it. Probably the only rap I like even! It fits so well!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 30, 2012)

the rapping wasnt that great and the music was too much of a meshuggah clone, but this type of music has a lot of potential!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 30, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> *the music was too much of a meshuggah clone*


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 31, 2012)

kerska said:


> That's exactly what I thought. Or a djent P.O.D.



Djent POD has been around forever






/badjoke

Pretty cool, sometimes the rapping doesnt seem on par with alot of rappers but other than that its good


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 31, 2012)

Edit: Accidental double post because I didnt realize I was the last poster


----------



## DLG (Jan 31, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Pretty cool, sometimes the rapping doesnt seem on par with alot of rappers but other than that its good



if these guys could rap (same goes for anyone who participated in nu metal during the 90s) they wouldn't be in metal bands.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 31, 2012)

I love djent, and I love rap, but I hate this for some reason


----------



## Variant (Feb 3, 2012)

I rather like it.  Shit on the emcees if you want (we can compare _*every*_ guitar player to the top five of all eternity, so as to disregard them in their perceived "un-Vai-ness" if we just want to invalidate)... but, personally, when they get into the flow of things, it fits rather well, IMHO. 

It actually reminds me quite a bit of Mordred, an oft overlooked metal/rap/funk fusion act from way back... which is more than a good thing, and _*far*_ more "locked" musically than the horseshit Aerosmith and Limp Fuckwit ever had to offer in the merging of the two styles.

Furthermore, _*AS SOMEONE*_ who likes hip hop music... people need to shut the fuck up about the emcees' "skill" and "flow" being so goddamn paramount to judge the genre on. Give it a fuckin' break.  What about the goddamn music?  Rhyming skills aside, ninety-five percent of hip hop is plagued by godawful arrangements, and I'll take this any day over mad rhyming skills over shitty, dated MPC programming.  Not to mention, it's obviously poignant... another rough concept for way too many rappers to grasp these days.


----------



## DLG (Feb 3, 2012)

what's a godawful arrangement? 16 bars/chorus/16 bars/chorus?

that's been the template for over 20 years now and it works well. 

I can post about 50 rap songs off the top of my head that have a better arrangement than this song. 

how is generic djent better than dated MPC programming though?

I'd rather hear the Nautilus drum break get flipped a million times than another band playing this kind of music.


----------



## dNate (Feb 3, 2012)

The vocals are kind of iffy for me and the arrangements could be better,

but I like it.

Opens the door for a more diverse sound of metal.


----------



## Variant (Feb 11, 2012)

> how is generic djent better than dated MPC programming though?



*Duration*. Two-decades. We've had two-years, tops, of generic djent riffing, and two decades+ of MPC-esque quantized bullshit from hip hop, God rest Roger Linn's still living soul. Djent will get old as fuck, don't get me wrong... but it's got a LONG, LONG, LONG, LONG way to go before it's as tired as hip hop at this point. 




> I can post about 50 rap songs off the top of my head that have a better arrangement than this song.



50 out of 19-million that have been pissed out over the last 30 years that suck.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2012)

DLG said:


> if these guys could rap (same goes for anyone who participated in nu metal during the 90s) they wouldn't be in metal bands.



So they're in a metal band for their health?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 11, 2012)

DLG said:


> if these guys could rap (same goes for anyone who participated in nu metal during the 90s) they wouldn't be in metal bands.



I have to disagree with the Nu Metal part. There were some great MC's in that scene.


Case and point, a quick detour from the thread: 

Reveille had a great MC.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Feb 11, 2012)

I like it. You chill to the intro, bounce to the djent, bounce to raps, headbang to the djent, groove out, then do it again. Its not perfect, but its great for what it is. 

By the way, I used to love Linkin Park and Limp Bizkit years ago. They don't appeal to me as much any more now I've found Dream Theater and Steve Vai and Animals As Leaders and Opeth (so-called real music), but there will always be a special place in my heart for the bands that take the two coolest kids on the block and put them in the same band.


----------



## bce5150 (Feb 12, 2012)

I do like the new wave of metal and I hate this...


----------



## Gitte (Jun 9, 2012)

he just did a new remix... i just cant stop listening to it!!! This has everything i like about music right now!! This is stuck in my head like crazy!!



Niggas In Paris (Remix) by TIMFYJAMES on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

HELP


----------



## Gitte (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Ralyks (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel like I should hate this for all the reasons I like it. Its interesting. And the rapping isn't badly done. I'd check out more, why not.

And honestly, Hacktivist is kind of a badass name.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck yes! This guy is genius!


----------



## Breadmonkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Was anyone at their gig? Very curious to see how this sounds live.


----------



## nickgray (Jul 4, 2012)

Needs more brickwalling.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 4, 2012)

i was prepared to hate this in so many ways...

but damn, this was cool.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 4, 2012)

As a huge hip hop fan, I do wish the rapping aspect was better, but it's decent. The instrumentals are a little arbitrary, too, but they're decent. Interested in hearing more, they could progress into something wonderful.


----------



## Volteau (Jul 4, 2012)

Man, this is pretty bad... ass! Pretty bad-ass indeed. One of the few vids I actually watched from beginning to end.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 28, 2012)

Not to be a necrobumper (actually, the last comment wasn't THAT long ago), but does anyone have any idea when they're putting new music out? Cold Shoulders REALLY grew on me in the past few weeks, and the first song (self titled song?) is pretty damn neat.

EDIT: Of course I go on Facebook and see they're in the process of uploading something as we speak


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 28, 2012)

And there we have it
!


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 28, 2012)

Ralyks said:


> And there we have it
> !




i cant explain why, but I find this band quite interesting and entertaining. anyone know if theyve mentioned a full length?


----------



## Gitte (Jul 29, 2012)

I really really dig this new video! I hope they release an ep soon


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 29, 2012)

Gitte said:


> I really really dig this new video! I hope they release an ep soon



Screw an EP, I want an album from them!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 30, 2012)

Nu metal is back


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 30, 2012)

Im going to eat a lot of neg rep for this and take a lot of shit for it but..


The rappers sound retarded and not nearly as gritty as they should. I find a lot of British rappers have this problem.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha....POD, Crazy Town, Bionic Jive, Linkin Park goes new school underground metal style a la Tesseract/ Vildjarta


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 30, 2012)

The idea is neat, but these rapper's and especially the lyrics are really not interesting in any way too me.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 30, 2012)

Mega-Mads said:


> Nu metal is back



Nope. This ain't nu-metal, it's essentially rap metal, in the sense that it mixes grime-ish rap with djent. (or progressive ambient experimental tech metal, to all you purists out there.  )



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im going to eat a lot of neg rep for this and take a lot of shit for it but..
> 
> 
> The rappers sound retarded and not nearly as gritty as they should. I find a lot of British rappers have this problem.



And that is a general problem british rappers face against the world; everyone associates the british accent for being the epitome of poshness, but for those who are familiar with the accent, it's a different story. Also, they do use grime to some extent, which is a very "british" style of rapping, so their accent is more noticeable, due to linking it with eventual earlier listens to grime in general.

Try to watch "Green Street Hooligans", that might de-poshify (  ) the british accent for you. 

Also, these dudes kicks ass.
That's all.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 12, 2012)

THE HACKTIVIST EP DROPPED TODAY FINALLY! 

Check it out on Bandcamp or I-Tunes guys!

HACKTIVIST


----------



## StewartEhoff (Nov 12, 2012)

Meshniggah.

The E.P is sick, too.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 12, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> djent linkin park?
> 
> UGH



Remember when you first heard Linkin Park and it was the heaviest thing in the world? Actually I bet you don't, but still


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm really into this group. Their rapper adds some serious flare, and to be honest, if you live in the UK and hear people speak, and listen to the same sort of music as this guy does, on a regular basis, these lyrics actually sound very strong and somewhat threatening. Not necessarily because of the lyrical content, but in the way it's spoken. I guess I wouldn't pay as much attention to these guys if it wasn't for the vocalist, because the guitar work is very generic, IMO and there are plenty of interesting things in the array of 8 strings that they could do to spice it up.

Having said that though, sometimes a band will touch with me on a level that others don't, and I will have no idea why (for me Deftones is a big one there), I mean sure, it sounds generic, but some of it is pure fucking gold, and that's why I like these guys.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 12, 2012)

It's fun to listen to, but I can't imagine this having any real staying power in my playlists.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 28, 2012)

The record was way better than what I thought it was going to be. Only thing at all that got to me about it (not even the vocals), was the obviously computer modified guitar parts in places, where there were glitching effects, uber-gating, & all that stuff. But, still even that wasn't bad, just seemed very trendy & synthetic.
-Brent


----------



## Ishan (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't really like rap/metal mix in general (besides Senser, they rule!) but this is great, I love it! I didn't know the EP was out, gotta check it out when I'll be back from work!

The fact they played with my all time favorite band of the genre adds to their awesomeness too


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 2, 2012)

ive been diggin this since the video for unlike us came out. EP is pretty good, the lyrics are kinda laughable though. didnt the guitar player rip off a member here not too long ago?


----------



## protest (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome to Candiria circa 2001.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 2, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> didnt the guitar player rip off a member here not too long ago?



Yes, he did and I was just about to come ask how that ended up.


----------



## anomynous (Dec 2, 2012)

Rip off as in steal material or steal physical material?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 2, 2012)

I actually really like these guys, not at all what I expected but I describe them to my friends as "Meshuggah, but if they grew up in ghetto London"


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 2, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Rip off as in steal material or steal physical material?



i dont know the whole story but i think he bought some monitors or something and never paid the guy and cut all contact etc


----------



## Dayviewer (Apr 2, 2013)

New single


----------



## XxStatiX (Apr 2, 2013)

These songs are so catchy man!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 2, 2013)

That opening riff is pretty sick but God I hate rap


----------



## trianglebutt (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, they have really gone to shit since that first song they released. I really liked the first two songs, but everything since then just sounds like the first two songs recycled over and over. This is easily their worst yet, imho.


----------



## Kroaton (Apr 2, 2013)

My thoughts exactly.The same type of intro , the same vocal lines , similar sounding riffs.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, I was digging Hacktivist when they first hit, but I'm kinda starting to waver after this song. Probably should wait for a proper full length to hit before I make further judgements, as I do want to like them. But that song, like stated already, felt recycled.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 2, 2013)

I seem to be the odd one out. I love rap mixed with metal. I can't wait for more from these guys.


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 2, 2013)

I really like the new track,
Not disagreeing with the above but the vocals have taken a huge step up


----------



## Hallic (Apr 4, 2013)

eager to hear some of their future material


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 4, 2013)

I still just really, really appreciate the fact that the drums aren't mixed in such a way that they're reduced to some fucking background clicks.


----------



## DLG (Apr 4, 2013)

was literally embarrassed listening to the white dude's lyrics.

and the chorus


----------



## djentinc (Apr 4, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> didnt the guitar player rip off a member here not too long ago?



Apparently he did, but I have absolutely no idea how that ended up. The OP on that thread disappeared completely off the face of the earth (I even messaged him offering help if need be). So I'm pretty suspicious as to whether the OP was actually telling the truth...


----------



## hardvalve (Apr 4, 2013)

I like innovation and different. This is none of those things.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't get into anything these guys put out, it all feels really awkward like it doesn't gel together properly for some reason.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 5, 2013)

I really like these guys...it's really nothing all too innovative, but they kick ass at what they do, and make songs that wind up staying in my playlist for repeat listens. Some of their songs do kinda sound the same, though...if the full-length album is all that similar, they may lose some points in my book, but I still enjoy the shit out of their music.


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 5, 2013)

MAN WHAT A NICE INVICTUS HE HAS


----------



## Tordah (Apr 5, 2013)

The 'badman' attitude they're showing off in that video is grating me...


----------



## NickSBTT (Apr 5, 2013)

Their willingness to experiment is cool. The music however just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## djentinc (Apr 5, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> MAN WHAT A NICE INVICTUS HE HAS



That video was filmed before he switched to Ibanez .


----------



## engage757 (Apr 5, 2013)

I thoroughly dislike this band. No offense to anyone of course.


----------



## rekab (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the band is interesting and has potential. As of right now I don't feel like they are doing the best or most creative work they possibly could. If they release an album I'll check it out on spotify


----------



## mcd (Apr 6, 2013)

mediocre rap, and rehashed djenty shit? No thanks

WU-TANG


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 6, 2013)

I like them, cant wait till download


----------



## Equivoke (Apr 6, 2013)

New song isn't my favourite of theirs, still pretty fun though.

Also I didn't realise they had released a video for "Hacktivist" as well.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 7, 2013)

I should add that I am a huge hip-hop fan, so not genre hate. Just really find this band mediocre. In the hip-hop genre DEFINITELY and in the Djent "genre" still fairly mediocre. There are so many AMAZING "Djenty"bands out right now, I just don't feel like these guys are really that good in comparison.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Apr 7, 2013)

i really enjoyed their first couple demos especially timfy's covers like djent in paris and the wild ones cover, but im scared hacktivisit is going to become a one trick pony just recycling riffs and stupid pissed-of-16-year-old-boy-who-just-discovered-the-internet lyrics, but i really hope not cause i thoroughly enjoy some of their stuff


----------



## Equivoke (Apr 7, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I should add that I am a huge hip-hop fan, so not genre hate. Just really find this band mediocre. In the hip-hop genre DEFINITELY and in the Djent "genre" still fairly mediocre. There are so many AMAZING "Djenty"bands out right now, I just don't feel like these guys are really that good in comparison.



I guess I still listen to them occasionally because:

Generic rap + Generic Djent = Groovy fun time


----------



## hardvalve (Apr 8, 2013)

Limp Djentkit


----------



## DLG (Apr 9, 2013)

Equivoke said:


> I guess I still listen to them occasionally because:
> 
> Generic rap + Generic Djent = Groovy fun time


----------



## liamh (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm having a hard time understanding what is so "experimental" about this band. 
People have been adding rap vocals to just about any modern music genre they can, Hacktivist are just the first to be shameless enough to do it to 'djent'.


----------



## Equivoke (Apr 9, 2013)

DLG said:


>




What is he saying in that video?


----------



## hardvalve (Apr 10, 2013)

Equivoke said:


> What is he saying in that video?



No one knows.


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 11, 2013)

Just watched that vid in the op, first time I've heard this band.

These guys are up there with the very best in modern metal without a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 11, 2013)

Krullnar said:


> Just watched that vid in the op, first time I've heard this band.
> 
> These guys are up there with the very best in modern metal without a doubt in my mind.





One of my best friends showed me this yesterday saying something similar to this without the "best". And I felt the need to literally break it down for what it was, it sounds like a conspiracy driven/less violent slipknot lyrically/musically ripped off Monuments kind of band.

How are these guys the best Modern Metal? Anyone could write these grooves in seconds. Layering this whole "What happened to the world, we won't stand for it" kind of lyrics just makes this annoyingly bad. I just really like to understand where someone who says that these guys are the best come from musically and what kind of music they surround themselves with. You haven't listened to much if you think this is up there with the best groups of today.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 11, 2013)

Krullnar said:


> Just watched that vid in the op, first time I've heard this band.
> 
> These guys are up there with the very best in modern metal without a doubt in my mind.



you must listen to some boring music


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 11, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> One of my best friends showed me this yesterday saying something similar to this without the "best". And I felt the need to literally break it down for what it was, it sounds like a conspiracy driven/less violent slipknot lyrically/musically ripped off Monuments kind of band.
> 
> How are these guys the best Modern Metal? Anyone could write these grooves in seconds. Layering this whole "What happened to the world, we won't stand for it" kind of lyrics just makes this annoyingly bad. I just really like to understand where someone who says that these guys are the best come from musically and what kind of music they surround themselves with. You haven't listened to much if you think this is up there with the best groups of today.



Eh, when something hits me like that did, I don't try to rationalize it. It's undeniably great to me, and I've been into metal since the late '80s. For what it's worth.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> you must listen to some boring music



It's possible. Just in case, any recommendations?


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 11, 2013)

I find them pretty fresh and I like that, but I'm afraid that with this direction, 90% of their songs will sound almost the same. Anyway, this is just guess, time will show.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 11, 2013)

Is it only me or does anyone else think of a francophone Canadian person saying the word activist when they look at the name 

No offense meant to french Canadians, heh I am sure youll understand what I mean


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 11, 2013)

It's just boring.
It's just boring djent... OH WAIT! they rap!
Yawn. I'll pass...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 11, 2013)

Krullnar said:


> Eh, when something hits me like that did, I don't try to rationalize it. It's undeniably great to me, and I've been into metal since the late '80s. For what it's worth.



Gotcha, if you like it you like it. But I just don't see the attraction, sounds like what I described or Monuments with a Rapper.


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't really enjoy generic djent, but I do enjoy 3rd rate rapping, so this is right up my alley!!

Jokes aside, I do kinda like some of their songs, but this does sound a bit familiar already. They can do better. I hope.


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 11, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> Gotcha, if you like it you like it. But I just don't see the attraction, sounds like what I described or Monuments with a Rapper.



What stands out to me is that it's convincing to the point that I am totally absorbed in it, figuring it out, knowing that I want to hear it again. No faking of the funk here.


----------



## DLG (Apr 12, 2013)

Krullnar said:


> No faking of the funk here.



this is more my speed


----------



## boingti (Apr 14, 2013)

Saw Hactivist live last night and have to admit they were pretty bloody awesome!


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 4, 2013)

I never heard of these guys before and I just discovered them, I know late to the party I guess... but I loved it. 

One of the reasons I can't stand most djent are the vocals. I love old school Jens Kidman (Chaosphere era) but I think he sounds boring as hell with the djenty Meshuggah riffs, whereas melodic vocal stuff sounds cool and I do like some old hip hop (especially gangsta). 

It won't become my favorite band but I think these guys seem pretty genuine in what they're doing. Kudos to them, I really enjoyed the songs I heard so far.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Aug 15, 2013)

hmm


----------



## prog2djent (Aug 15, 2013)

"convention must give way to invention.

In a scene saturated by sound-alike bands, the time has come to evolve or be left behind."

8 string bouncy riffs
eerie clean guitar over top
syncopated drums
blah blah the system

X4000, repeat.

_So_ innovative.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 15, 2013)

But... but.... they _rap_. Automatic x1000 originality points obviously


----------



## abandonist (Aug 16, 2013)

Wigger Trigger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## no_dice (Aug 16, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> hmm



Why did you bump this thread after two months for that? 

I have never heard a rock band with rapping on par with a good emcee. Of course, every band claim they've got better rapping than other bands.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 16, 2013)

Horrible band, horrible riffs, horrible lyrics.


----------



## Cybin (Aug 16, 2013)

That was horrible.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 17, 2013)

It's dumb fun, but it's just that. Kind of dumb.


----------



## krovx (Aug 17, 2013)

As someone who secretly loves rap ( I probably listen to more rap than metal, especially lately.) I kind of dig this lol


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 17, 2013)

I love rap, and I love djent, but this is still terrible sounding to me


----------



## no_dice (Aug 17, 2013)

abandonist said:


> It's dumb fun, but it's just that. Kind of dumb.



I'm actually kind of shocked to see such a positive response to this from you.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 17, 2013)

To get into a band like Hacktivist, you've just gotta have fun with it, and not take things too seriously...I'm not getting all the hate for these guys on here, except for the fact that they aren't "traditional" metal. I dig em, anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 17, 2013)

CJLsky said:


> To get into a band like Hacktivist, you've just gotta have fun with it, and not take things too seriously..



I can understand that with a band like Psychostick or Bloodhound Gang, but this band sounds like they take themselves serious.


----------



## Splenetic (Aug 17, 2013)

Whats with the occasional MPC bashing throughout the thread? It's a f'n sampler.....they....sample...in...hip hop. That's like complaining about guitar in a metal song. 

Give someone like RZA or El-P an MPC and they'll create f'n magic. 

Now this? .... it....It's extremely rare that hip hop and anything close to rock or metal work well together. This is not an exception =/

If I want hip hop with a dark and metal-like edge... I'll stick with Dalek.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can understand that with a band like Psychostick or Bloodhound Gang, but this band sounds like they take themselves serious.


And maybe they do, for all we know...but that doesn't mean everyone has to. I just dig the riffs and enjoy the music, and, for want of a better analogy, not worry about losing IMN points for liking them just because they aren't "metal" enough. I'm not trying to argue or change anyone's opinion, but it seems like a lot of the hate is coming from the mixture of styles present in their music and the rapping, rather than any real musical fault of the band's own. Maybe I'm wrong on that, but that's just how it looks from the computer chair I'm sitting in. All I know for sure is that I hope they release some new songs soon, I'm getting kinda tired of listening to what they have out now over and over.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 17, 2013)

I really liked this band when they had two songs out. Then they released the 16 minute EP and I realised that all the songs were just the same song. And then they released a new song about 2 months later and it was still the same song. I care not for this band any more ...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 17, 2013)

I love how they rap about the USA and make claims about knowing what is going on here......when in fact, they don't know, they are not from here, nor have they ever been here.... -.-' (Ignorance?)

Damn...I guess the USA is just a controversial topic. So, are we famous or something?


----------



## abandonist (Aug 18, 2013)

no_dice said:


> I'm actually kind of shocked to see such a positive response to this from you.



I have a soft spot for hip-hop over metal. 

The Hed PE album Broke is a 9/10 in my book. I truly think it's just phenomenal. Such a feeling of desperation and nihilism throughout it. Much more than a black metal record.


----------



## Splenetic (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeh, juggalos have that kvlt misanthropy thing locked down.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 18, 2013)

Not any album but Broke.

The rest are garbage.


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of the rap style. I'm in the 90s oldschool rap soud that people like Celph Titled are trying to bring back.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Not any album but Broke.
> 
> The rest are garbage.


 I think their S/T album had a couple solid jams on it, but for the most part, I agree with you.


----------



## krovx (Aug 18, 2013)

CJLsky said:


> I think their S/T album had a couple solid jams on it, but for the most part, I agree with you.



Thanks guys for reminding me of Hed PE. I haven't even listened to anything past Broke. Sounds like there isn't much to check out though?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 18, 2013)

krovx said:


> Thanks guys for reminding me of Hed PE. I haven't even listened to anything past Broke. Sounds like there isn't much to check out though?


 Well, "Broke" is great, the S/T is aight, "Blackout" has some ok songs on it, but after that they had a huge lineup change and it's all been pretty much "ehhhh..." since then, save for maybe the song "Renegade", since it sorta sounds like old (hed) P.E.


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 18, 2013)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Yeh, juggalos have that kvlt misanthropy thing locked down.



I'm a Juggalo and I love everyone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 18, 2013)

Isn't this the guy that ripped someone off and didn't send them studio monitors or some shit?


----------



## anomynous (Aug 18, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 18, 2013)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't this the guy that ripped someone off and didn't send them studio monitors or some shit?



EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Splenetic (Aug 18, 2013)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't this the guy that ripped someone off and didn't send them studio monitors or some shit?




Are you referring to me? If so, I've never made transactions of any kind here and certainly didn't rip someone off. (In fact, I'm only looking at my first pair of monitors now, never even owned any.) 

Mods/admin are welcome to match my ip with the original culprit.... And you shouldn't throw stupid accusations around unless you can prove it. 

On another tip: I've been posting with this same username on one of Toronto's/Canada's biggest and longest running metal websites (BW&BK) for around 11 years. A LOT of people there know me in person, and to that extent me ripping off anyone here would be ....ING RETARDED. (As a bunch of people that post there could easily post here too and have friendships established.)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 18, 2013)

What a putz.


----------



## Splenetic (Aug 18, 2013)

Mature.


----------



## anomynous (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm confused at how Malevolent Croatian took Spaced Out Ace's comment as talking about him.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 18, 2013)

Narcissism.


----------



## Splenetic (Aug 18, 2013)

posted right after someone quoted me. 

If I'm wrong, my bad. It just came across like that.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 18, 2013)

I think the dude meant Timfy, the guitarist of Hacktivist...I remember reading something pertaining to that a bit farther back in this thread. Whether it's true or not, I have no idea.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah he's referring to one of the guitarists in this band


----------



## Genome (Aug 18, 2013)

I enjoy them from time to time... they do seem to have disappeared from Spotify though.


----------



## Splenetic (Aug 18, 2013)

My apologies. I woke up way late and I'm rocking the meanest migraine on this side of the continent, so I'm irritable as shit, and thus jumped the gun.


----------

